# Friday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Bold = C-band in-the-clear WMOR & O's TV feeds.*
*Blue = DirecTV EI Red Sox, Indians, Pirates, Marlins, Reds, Rangers, Brewers, Astros, Twins, Mariners & Dodgers feeds.*
*Red = Superstation WPIX, WTBS & KWGN feeds.*

*4:05pm PT*
Yankees (WCBS) @ Red Sox *(NESN & EI 756)*
Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 754)* @ Blue Jays (Rogers SportsNet) 
Phillies (CSN Philadelphia) @ Expos (No TV) 
Cardinals (FSN Midwest) @ Pirates *(FSN Pittsburgh & EI 757)*

*4:10pm PT*
Marlins *(FSN Florida & EI 755)* @ Mets *(WPIX)*

*4:35pm PT*
Reds *(FSN Cincinnati & EI 758)* @ Braves *(WTBS)*

*5:05pm PT*
Tigers (WKBD) @ White Sox (WCIU) 
Rangers *(FSN Southwest Alt & EI 761)* @ Royals (No TV) 
Padres (Ch 4 Padres) @ Brewers *(FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 760)*
Cubs (FSN Chicago) @ Astros *(FSN Southwest & EI 759)*

*6:05pm PT*
Devil Rays *(WMOR)* @ A's (KICU) 
Giants (KTVU) @ Rockies *(KWGN)*

*7:05pm PT*
Twins *(FSN North-Minnesota & EI 764)* @ Angels (KCAL) 
Orioles *(WB50/WB54)* @ Mariners *(FSN Northwest & EI 762)*
Dodgers *(FSN West 2 & EI 763)* @ D'Backs (KTVK)


----------

